# Who has the Best Avatar - 2



## Flatlander (Nov 5, 2005)

Vote for your favorite!  

Be sure to vote on the other poll as well, I couldn't fit all Nominees in one poll.

In the event of a tie we will have a final vote.

OnlyAnEgg
hardheadjarhead
OUMoose
Satt 
Lisa 
Sam 
Shirt Ripper


----------



## Xequat (Nov 5, 2005)

You sure this one's set up as a poll?  I just see the list, but can't vote here.


----------



## Xequat (Nov 5, 2005)

OK, nevermind...I just had to reload  it for some reason.  Sorry.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 5, 2005)

Heres the pics


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 11, 2005)

I expected Dimebag to get more votes.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 11, 2005)

Only a week left.  Vote today!


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 20, 2005)

Congratulations, Upnorthkyosa!  Your next supporting membership is on me.


----------



## Ray (Nov 22, 2005)

Personally, I kind of like KenpoTess's avatar.


----------



## Sam (Nov 22, 2005)

you're a bit late my friend.

I like it too though.


----------

